# I need to meet boarders in seattle



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey im leaving tomorrow to go to school in seattle. Looking for people to maybe drive down to mt hood and shred it as a little pre season trip. I am a really easy person and love whatever the conditions are! (except bulletproof ice) I am an expert snowboarder and am comfortable on ANY in bounds terrain. Never done any backcountry riding but I have done many hike-to inbounds lines, and im down for anything! Wow this sounds like some personals ad :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowboardSeattle.com - Ride Free! that's a good site to meet some local people.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> PM me anytime...I am always up to go ride. Due to work schedule teaching, I am tied to Mt. Hood mostly, but want to also hit Stevens and White Pass some this season. If you want to hit hood and need a place to crash, we have room.





BurtonAvenger said:


> SnowboardSeattle.com - Ride Free! that's a good site to meet some local people.



Thanks alot guys. I will for sure hit you up Snowolf. My main issue is finding a method of transportation down to mount hood. Im going to be a college kid living downtown seattle and theres no way I could bring a car from my house in Santa Cruz California.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

is your screen name spelled correctly? i don't get it...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

My last name is vanderSTOEP + Style = stoepstyle 

the end


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I am not snowboarding this year  and my husband is in Iraq. If you like to go often though, the Summit at Snoqualmie is ok. It is so close and cheap, that is why we bought passes to go there this year. In less then an hour you can be on the moutain, it is great. 

I have never had any problems up there but depending on your board and such, I would take a lock or get the board check. Alpental is really nice and not as busy. Central park is really nice and big at Summit Central. 

I do plan on going up this year but just to take my kids and sit in the lounge or by the fire. You can also try meetup.com, I think they have a lot of groups. I am sure you will meet people though once you start school.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

damn, sounds like a fun trip. Can i tag along if u can find a ride?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahah sure! I just bought a pass to stevens yay.

Actually I see theres a train from seattle to portland and then i could catch a bus.. hmmmmmm weekend trip to hood is a possibility!


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Hahah sure! I just bought a pass to stevens yay.
> 
> Actually I see theres a train from seattle to portland and then i could catch a bus.. hmmmmmm weekend trip to hood is a possibility!


I'll probably be going to Hood a couple times this season. I've also got a pass at Steven's Pass. I live up in Bothell and wouldn't mind giving you a ride up to Steven's but can't pick you up in Downtown Seattle. Hit me up on PM and maybe we can figure out a good place to meet. We typically go on Saturday morning. Leave the house at 6:45 AM and come back around 2 - 3 depending on stamina/conditions.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome thank you very much! I cant wait to ride somewhere new ive been riding tahoe my whole life!


----------

